# do Nuffield do scratch?



## MissFruity (Nov 8, 2012)

hey im looking to get scratch before next cycle and called GCRM who does it for £250. I was just wondering if Hope at Nuffield do it and how much it costs?

xxx


----------



## Weebear (Jul 24, 2013)

Actually their website says that they do it, I think you'd need to phone and ask though.x x


----------



## MissFruity (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks weebear am going to give them a wee fne .xxx


----------



## Sew it (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi, you can also get the scratch at GRMU which is attached to the GRI. Dr Lyal there said we should think about it for your next IVF. She thought it was about £100 but wasn't sure. I'll be calling Ruth there so will post when I know how much it is. Xx


----------



## MissFruity (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks sew it i never knew they done it i will give them a call too  xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone found out the price of a scratch at GRI or Nuffield?

Thanks,xx


----------



## Sew it (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi, 

GRMU which is the private bit attached to GRI do it for £100. Not sure about Nuffield.

Hope this helps xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Sew It,

Thanks. Can I get a scratch there even though I'm not having treatment with thèm? 

Thanks

Xx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Nuffield do the scratch for £85 if you get a referral letter from your consultant

A part of GRI do it for £100, person to all is Ruth Simpson 0141 211 1207


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Josie. It's £250 at GCRM. Not sure they'd write a letter for me to get it elsewhere though?! X


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Ah I don't think they would, Nuffield charge £150 consultation fee if you don't have a referral letter and the £85 on top of that so it wouldn't be worth it. 

£250 is a lot but I suppose not in terms of the money IVF costs. I've heard a lot of good things and many people on here have had it and got BFP's x


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Josie. I've had a scratch 3 times now with no luck. I've got a couple of frosties so just weighing it all up. Trying to save a bit of £ if possible. Xx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh really  

I've had one failed cycle so gonna give it a go next time 

That's good you've got frosties  x


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Fingers crossed for you. Loads of people have success with it. Don't let my failed goes deter you. I'm just the exception to the rule. 

Good luck for your next cycle. Xx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks 

Good luck to you 2 x


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

I booked in for the scratch with the Nuffield 

They didn't need a referral letter after all. It was £85 x


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Josie,

That's great. Are you cycling with Nuffield or just getting the scratch done there? 

Xx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm just getting the scratch done there, NHS cycle at GRI x


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

That's great it know Josie. You didn't have to have a consultation with a dr or letter from GRI? Just phone, book and pay £85?

Xx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

I didn't need anything to book, they originally said I would need a referral letter but I didn't. I paid with switch when I booked x


----------

